# Oh no, he ate a dime !!!



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

My 5 1/2 month old Cockapoo (about 13 lbs) found a dime on the floor this morning and ate it, faster than I could get it away from him.
We try to be so careful with him, not to leave anything within his reach, but he found it and ate it.
Now what? Should I call the vet, or wait to see if it passes?
He seems to be fine, behaving normally.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I would definatly call the vet asap and see what he/she says please

But i understand you , we try so hard to keep things out of reach..then boom somtimes it just happens > ,.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I would suggest calling the vet at the very least.

On a side note, I fostered a puppy for a while who had at some point eaten an entire roll of pennies ( 50 of them) she went into the vet and was watched closely to ensure they all came out, sure as, well you know, all 50 did with no adverse side effects. But still definately something to keep a close eye on.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd call the vet and tell them what happened. At the very least they can tell you what to look for as far as signs that it is not passing.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Call you vet or E-vet if you have to.

If they do tell you that he's gonna need surgery at least you'll already have a dime towards it, lol.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

It will most likely pass thru without complication. But even so, you need to be collecting and prodding thru her stools until you find the dime. (I work in a lab, jsut collect the stool when she goes into a palstic bag, close the bag and squish it around with your fingers until you are convinced there is nothing solid in the stool. If you find it, could take 3-5 days (maybe bulk up on some fiber like pumpkin to make things go thru quicker, and lots of water!) then you know all is well.

In the meanwhile if your dog shows any signs of vomiting, gastric distress (often putting front paws down, bowing, and keeping butt up in the air after eating (it makes them feel better when their tummy is sore), loss of appetite, excessive thirst, etc then get to a vet immediately. In any case, if you want to, the vet can run an xray and tell you where the dime is currently in the intestinal tract and see if it is lodged or moving along.


----------



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your advise.
He seems to be eating fine, and acting normal. I am checking his stools, but nothing yet.
Since he's acting ok, I'll call the vet today, but I'll probably give it the 3 - 5 days like Brite said. Sounds like good advise. 
Meanwhile, I'll keep squishing... 

ps. I love this forum. Everyone is sooo helpful for me, being a first time puppy owner, and a little neurotic.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I must commend your dog on his dexterity. It's hard enough to pick up a dime when you have thumbs.

We could probably start a thread called Things My Dog Has Eaten (That I Wish He Hadn't.)

I once found a large sewing needle in my lab's stool. No sign at all of blood or distress, so I guess it was pointing the right direction.

Esther ripped the top off a quart of motor oil. Most of it ended up in the carpet, but I believe she gurgled for a day or two after she did that (and I didn't notice any squeaks.)

Never be afraid to call the vet with questions or concerns. The vets I've worked with are some of the most caring individuals I've ever met. I asked our vet if he'd consider being our family doctor and I was only partly joking.


----------



## siberian husky lover12 (Nov 17, 2006)

briteday said:


> It will most likely pass thru without complication. But even so, you need to be collecting and prodding thru her stools until you find the dime. (I work in a lab, jsut collect the stool when she goes into a palstic bag, close the bag and squish it around with your fingers until you are convinced there is nothing solid in the stool. If you find it, could take 3-5 days (maybe bulk up on some fiber like pumpkin to make things go thru quicker, and lots of water!) then you know all is well.
> 
> In the meanwhile if your dog shows any signs of vomiting, gastric distress (often putting front paws down, bowing, and keeping butt up in the air after eating (it makes them feel better when their tummy is sore), loss of appetite, excessive thirst, etc then get to a vet immediately. In any case, if you want to, the vet can run an xray and tell you where the dime is currently in the intestinal tract and see if it is lodged or moving along.


Agreed. Most times when a dog eats somthing small, it usually passes through easily. but if it starts vomitting, or not eating or drinking, take it to the vets and get him ex-rayed.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

RonE said:


> I once found a large sewing needle in my lab's stool. No sign at all of blood or distress, so I guess it was pointing the right direction.


My lab mix as a child did that too along with the plug in from the cement mixer and not to mention his constant flourecant green furry poops from eating all the fuzz off his tennis balls
Gotta be a lab thing


----------



## cata.m (Mar 31, 2007)

i would say keep an eye on him...if you see something weird, vomiting, anything unusual, then it´s better to go to the vet, specially because he is still a puppy...


----------



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

Any update?

I would call the vet ASAP! Even a animal hospital and ask them over the phone if it is a concern or not.

I called my vet when my peke a poo when playing in black sticky tar primer at work. He didnt get any in his mouth but its all over his hair. I called them and they assured me he will be ok over the phone.


----------



## reptilelady (Apr 9, 2007)

This is my very first post here. What a great forum!!

Your dog will probably pass the dime without problem. I have three yorkies and they are forever foraging the floor to find bits of food that may have been dropped under the table or even an occasional "dust bunny". I try to keep everything picked up, but sometimes they beat me to the punch on doing that. When I feel they have eaten something off the floor I usually give them some hairball remedy, which is in a tube (Pet Malt is the brand I use). This can readily be bought at a petstore or even a supermarket. Mostly it is used for cats when they swallow too much hair from grooming themselves (licking their paws). The dogs don't mind the taste and they usually will lick it from the tube. My yorkies lick their paws too, just like cats, so when they do or if they chew on a tennis ball and ingest a bit of the fuzzy outside, I give them about a half-inch squeeze of the hairball remedy.


----------



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

No update yet. It still hasn't passed, but he only ate it yesterday morning.
He has been pooping and eating and everything seems normal, except I'm waiting for him to "make change."
I'm going to take Brite's advice, if it doesn't pass in another day or so, or if he starts to act sick, I'll call the vet.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Have you called the vet yet? This isn't a joking matter. If you know your dog ate a dime and you haven't contacted the vet, you're abusing this dog. There are no vets giving you advice on this forum, so please contact your vet immediately. You could be doing more harm than good by waiting.


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

All joking aside though whether it is a big dog or a small dog call the vet immediately to see if you can do something to helop get it out. At the least you should take it in to ensure that nothing is trapped. It may not show signs of a blockage until it is too late.

Ron E that is a good idea actually.

When dogs get into things, even though they may not show signs of problems it doesnt mean that there isnt one. Dogs and cats can go days without showing signs of problems and if they are anything like my daughters chihuhau that she rescued, the dog may not show pain at all. My daughters chi will do anything and everything she can to hide pain and wont make a sound becuase the puppy mill breeder that had her before we rescued her use to beat the living day lights out of any dog that made a sound. he did not want neighbors to know how many dogs were living there.

The poor thing would have to be half dead before she lets on anything is wrong.


----------



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

Curbside, how could you actually say that????
My dog is so important to me, and I love it dearly ! I would NEVER EVER abuse my pup, and I take offense by you accusing me of this !! I would never say anything like that to you, or anyone else.
There is a way to talk to get your point across, _without_ accusing me of something so horrible.

ps. We are seeing the vet tomorrow, this arrangement was made before your statement was read.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think Curbside was trying to make a point - the same point I was trying to make in this thread: http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/6922-canine-health-emergencies-web.html

There are two kinds of abuse and one of them is the abuse of neglect.

This forum is a wonderful resource. I've had dogs all my life and I learn something new here every day.

But to rely on an Internet forum for medical advice for a potential emergency is reckless. Those that do it don't mean to be negligent or abusive, but the end result can be the same.

The very first thing you do is call the vet. Let the person with eight years of training and additional years of experience decide if you need to come in now or later or not at all. Even then, I have been known to say, "I'd be a lot happier if we could bring her in now, just to be sure."

Better safe than sorry.

Sometimes the advice we get on this forum can sound hurtful but most people dispensing it are looking after the best interests of the dogs. I am confident that this is the case with Curbside.


----------



## Nagem (Feb 6, 2007)

I agree with Curbside. While I have found this forum to be helpful in many ways, I fully believe that if you think that there may be a possibility your dog is in some danger it is irresponsible to log on to the net rather than call your vet asap. Your first response in such a crisis should always be to call the vet. With many problems time is of the essence and the time it takes you to find out that you should have gone to the vet right away could easily cost you your dogs life. 
If you call your vet and your vet tells you not to worry about it then feel free to check around the internet all you want for more information.. but don't waste valuable time before you know what is going on.


----------

